

Show HN: A Chrome extension for Delicious/Pinboard - zakj

My partner and I are avid users of Delicious/Pinboard and wanted a quick way to add to and access our stored bookmarks. We created a Chrome extension to scratch that itch. It shows your ten most-recent bookmarks by default, with a fast search interface to find older bookmarks, and keyboard shortcuts for navigation. We plan to add pagination in an upcoming release, and have considered adding support for Safari as well as alternate bookmarking backends.<p>The (mostly CoffeeScript) source is up on GitHub, and may be interesting as an example of caching Backbone Collections in localStorage or using in-page iframes to simulate opening a Chrome extension popup via keyboard shortcut.<p>Is this something you find useful? We welcome comments or suggestions.<p><pre><code>  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ndjggnnohdkheiijjhbklkanjcpibbng
  https://github.com/cabin/linkhunter</code></pre>
======
tnorthcutt
Looks well put together. A few comments:

1\. I suggest adding they keyboard shortcuts/other instructions to
<http://madebycabin.com/work/linkhunter>

2\. I suggest making the "Linkhunter" item in the context menu opened by
right-clicking link to <http://madebycabin.com/work/linkhunter> instead of
<http://madebycabin.com/>

3\. Ctrl+j (for me) opens Chrome's Downloads page. Since you use a capital "j"
in describing the shortcuts, I tried ctrl+shift+j, but that opens the console
in developer tools. How can I use the keyboard shortcuts?

4\. Autocompletion of tags when adding a bookmark would be a very good feature
to add (IMO).

~~~
zakj
Thanks so much for taking the time to critique!

1 & 2: Great ideas.

3: We obviously dropped the ball on Windows QA. On the Mac, the Downloads
window is cmd-shift-j, so I figured it was similar on Windows. Ideally we
should make the keyboard shortcut configurable, but could you suggest a good
unused Windows shortcut for the meantime?

4\. Absolutely. It's on our list!

~~~
tnorthcutt
Ctrl+Alt+p seems open. Same with ctrl+alt+d. You could use 'p' in Pinboard
mode and 'd' in Delicious mode. If only one, I'd default to 'p' - feels easier
(to me) to press.

------
zakj
Clickable links:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ndjggnnohdkheiijjh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ndjggnnohdkheiijjhbklkanjcpibbng)

<https://github.com/cabin/linkhunter>

~~~
bmelton
Hrm. Won't let me log in.

At least, I think that's what the "Something smells rotten" error is supposed
to mean.

I just registered for Delicious to try this out, as apparently my old account
didn't survive the acquisition, so I know my username and password are valid.

Thoughts?

~~~
zakj
That is indeed the "auth failed" error. Only two things I can think of: either
you toggled the service slider to "Pinboard" without noticing, or Delicious
authentication was down briefly. There was at least one other report of that:

<https://twitter.com/#!/egebhardt/status/176776297106771968>

Are you still getting that error?

~~~
bmelton
I am. I've verified username, password, and have tried both the Pinboard and
Delicious options, and now I'm getting the "Oof! Delicious rejected that
username/password" error.

Logged out of delicious, logged back in to verify the credentials. Restarted
the browser and tried again -- same error.

On the upside, it's easily one of the best login screens I've seen, and the
error animation is quite nice. :-)

~~~
zakj
(I responded to the email address in your profile.)

------
rgregory
This is fantastic. Thank you.

